# First BIG painting



## zombiekilla (Sep 3, 2006)

So Ive been painting a little latley. It needs to be fixed up a little bit. Her cig looks like a dirty sock! lol! anyways Its huge. About 3 feet by 5 feet.


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 4, 2006)

I like it.


----------

